# Fruit trees on my new 5 acres



## quackattack (Jul 4, 2011)

whats the best fruit trees to plant around POC? Besides lemon, lime, orange, grapefruit....wanting to start growing all kinds of stuff on my property. Also, when I was a kid there were some wild plums that grew around my dads house in seadrift. They're not there anymore and I've tried to research them, but can't find anything on them. They were about the size of a ping pong ball, and were yellow when ripe. The longer they went they got orange/red. Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2005)

Chickasaw Plums 

plants.usda.gov/plantguide/pdf/pg_pran3.pdf


----------



## quackattack (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow thanks! Haven't seen them in years.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

You want trees for our coast ...not tress from Home Depot or Lowes...

Go to a place like this
http://www.brazoscitrus.com

Knowing what will grow in your properties soil will help too.....maybe a soil sample to your county extension.

Last- plant them in early spring....if we get a freeze this winter it will kill young trees


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Ensure the chilling hours requirement is in the 250 hour range. Plant in Jan-Feb.

For POC, most of the Victoria Ag extension / Master Gardener info is applicable. 
http://www.vcmga.org

You can get the " wild" plums from Womack's Nursery in DeLeon, TX. 
http://www.womacknursery.com/wildlifeCover.html
I'm growing them.

I've been growing fruit trees in Matagorda County for over 30 years. Just about any type you can envision, I've tried growing them. 
PM me if you have specific questions and I can call you.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Does this property have the potential to have deer or raccoon problems? If it does, and you don't intend to be VERY proactive in controlling them, you may not ever get to eat your fruit. Especially with peaches and plums.

I have bear, deer and raccoons. My fruit trees are surrounded by a 7.5 ft high fence, and then an electric fence on the outside of that fence. Plus I still kill a bunch of the thieves.
Without doing all of the above, I wouldn't see 1 piece of fruit, even though 100's of pounds are produced.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Don't forget squirrels.They eat the heck outta my peaches and apricots.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 4, 2011)

Raccoons and deer. Didn't really think about that. But I do have the tools to manage both of them. Bang!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Look at Eva's Pride peach and Carnivale apple. Very low chilling hours. I bought at Harris County Master Gardener sale. You might look on their website for recommendations.
Also Republic of Texas orange.


----------



## Milkjug (Apr 12, 2006)

> You want trees for our coast ...not tress from Home Depot or Lowes...
> Go to a place like this
> http://www.brazoscitrus.com


 This is not an issue, at least for all the citrus listed. Quarantine laws prevent citrus from being shipped from too far away. HD and Lowes get their citrus from Saxon, Becknel and Sons. This grower is from the upper TX coast/ W. LA. This is plenty close enough for our climate. I would avoid buying deciduous trees from them though.

My biggest issue with store-bought citrus is the rootstock used. They graft on citrange for the fastest growth (more profits). At least in my area, the drainage is pretty poor. Citrus grafted on our wild feral rootstocks ("hardy orange") do way better for both poor drainage, droughts, and freezes. If I could go back I would just use the store-bought trees to get wood to graft, then plant the grafted tree instead.

Other trees that would grow well...

Figs
Persimmons
Pomegranates
Loquat
Jujube
Peaches - A bit more high maintenance, also check chill hours.
Green Sapote
Avocado - needs good drainage

You are far enough S. and close to the Gulf that you might be able to get away with real tropicals, especially in a microclimate (area protected from the cold front N. winds)

Papaya - grows quick, no big deal if it dies
Bananas - Keep the mat to 5 or so plants or it will get out of hand.
Lychee - mine has survived ~20hrs at 28F
Mango - A bit more sensitive from what I hear (although a 2cooler in Tiki has a nice one)
Dragon Fruit - Another quick grower (technically a climbing cactus though)


----------



## quackattack (Jul 4, 2011)

ive been on that website before. couldn't remember what it was called. thanks. hopefully ill get something goin soon. I got 2 bee hives growing there now, so I should have pretty good crops once everything gets established. what do you recommend for a fast growing shade tree. my property has one decent oak, then pretty much flat. really wanting to make it a nice looking property.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quite a list..above ..Satsuma oranges do well on coast..Maybe Bananas for a try..Slip in a few Pecan maybe!


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Squirrels eat all my pears before they get bigger than 2 inches.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

stammster, don't they even leave any for the ***** and possums? Fried young squirrel or squirrel and dumplings has helped with that problem around my peach trees.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Owari satsuma
Meyer lemon
Nuttall oak is out growing my Drummond red maple and Shumard oaks. The nuttall has a great pyramid shape. Really nice tree, I need a couple more.


----------

